# Puppy is in pain :( Reaction to vaccinations?



## 4077girl (Mar 22, 2011)

I just took my shih tzu puppy Murray to the vet for his final round of shots. He had Rabies, and then the rest of the ones that he didn't already get when he was younger. After the vet, he was his usual self, very active and playful. After we got home, I wanted to practice brushing him (he doesn't like it!) but when I combed on his back, he screamed to high heaven!! I thought that was an extremely over the top reaction considering his hair was not even tangled, I was simply combing through it, so I continued to to little combs and reward him with treats when he was still, but he did it again! So I stopped and let him be. Then a little while later, I was patting him and he did the same thing! It is just this god awful scream of pain. He has never ever ever made any sort of noise like that before. I thought maybe he was upset with me for taking him to the vet and trying to brush him, so my friend tried to gently pat him, and again, he made the same noise (always when patted on the back) I also can't pick him up to carry him outside to pee (and neither could my friend) without him crying in pain. Of course, I called the vet ASAP and she said he is just a very sensitive dog, and it may be some sort of referred pain from where he got the shot. If he is still in pain at 4 o'clock call back and we can prepare him an anti-inflamatory. 

Does this seem right? About an hour ago even when I'm sitting far away from him, when he woke up to adjust his position, he cried for about 4 seconds, very loud, like it hurt him to move. He has been sleeping since we got home, but the vet said that was normal, too. 

Do you think I should call another vet? I'm also noticing that while he's sleeping, it seems like he is breathing quickly...maybe I"m just projecting my hypochondria onto him??

Has anyone ever had this experience with vaccines?


----------



## DogLoverStore (Feb 21, 2010)

My Pomeranian acts in a similar fashion after vaccinations. He is very sensitive, doesn't like it when we pick him up, and yelps often when touched near or around the area he got the shots. It took Teddy (that's our poms name) about 24-36 hours before his pain became less sensitive and he could tolerate being touched near the sensitive areas. I would say it is normal but, definitely have the vet take another look if the pain doesn't subside after a day or so.


----------



## Steffi7 (Apr 1, 2011)

This happened to me once on my chihuahua/dachshund mix. The vet stuck the needle into her muscle. She was sore for about a week & had a huge whelp on her back. The next time I took her in, I just asked them to be very careful not to stick the needle into her muscle. They used a smaller needle & I helped hold her to make sure they were able to just stick her skin & not get in too deep. If your vet's not willing to do that, then yes - find a different vet!


----------



## RedChase (Mar 13, 2011)

Steffi7 said:


> This happened to me once on my chihuahua/dachshund mix. The vet stuck the needle into her muscle. She was sore for about a week & had a huge whelp on her back. The next time I took her in, I just asked them to be very careful not to stick the needle into her muscle. They used a smaller needle & I helped hold her to make sure they were able to just stick her skin & not get in too deep. If your vet's not willing to do that, then yes - *find a different vet!*


IMO, every dog reacts differently to vaccinations, no reason to switch vets. Are you sure the vet went IM instead of subQ? It's a little difficult to get the needle IM, and takes practice. A tumour can develop from the vaccination (squishy lump) and disappear within time. For my dogs Vaccs, he got a lump on his butt, it went away in 5months.


----------



## frannies (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a chi that weighs only 3 lbs (2 years old) and a toy poodle that weighs 8 lbs (5 years old). I adopted both dogs and I had them vaccinated for Lyme. My chi was fine when we returned home but about an hour later I couldn't pick him up either. He yelped or cried very loud..a reaction to the vaccine and he is very sensitive. I let him be...I let him sleep but if he needed to use the bathroom I picked up the entire bed and took him to his potty spot. He slept through the night and the next day he was fine. No need to switch vets however vets do offer a counteractive something or another but I didn't have to do that...this behavior happened twice with the Lyme shot & booster. The chi is also very sensitive when brushed or bathed so everything is super easy, super calm..I just handle him like fine china. My poodle had a little bald spot at the site of the injection and nothing more. Eventually it grew back in.


----------

